# Confidential Fishing Forum Access



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be out of town and away from my computer until July 14th.
If you need access to the Confidential Fishing Forum while I'm gone,
please ask one of the other Mods for help.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I hope you are going fishing.


----------



## CBR (Sep 12, 2007)

Can I have access please?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

CBR said:


> Can I have access please?


After 29 more posts i'll bet you can get in. :mrgreen:


----------



## CBR (Sep 12, 2007)

Any chance of bypassing that? I wont report in a public forum.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't wait until I can get access to the confidential forum! It will mean that I have arrived and my post will no longer be worthy for the regular forum! I bet it makes me a better fisherman!


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

bowhunter said:


> I bet it makes me a better fisherman!


Ha! I like how you think. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Since making my 40 post I not only catch more fish, but bigger fish. :lol:


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Since making my 40 post I not only catch more fish, but bigger fish. :lol:


I have witnessed this first hand... I think.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Man!! I really need to get to that 40 mark so I to can be a better fisherman!


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't count on getting in. I asked for access over a month ago. From the way it sounds, its all a big fluff anyway.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Send me a PM w/ the request. Then I can get r done. :mrgreen:

Edit; If you have the required amount of posts (40) I don't see what the problem has been.


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

CBR said:


> Any chance of bypassing that? I wont report in a public forum.


Getting 40 posts has nothing to do with "reporting on a public forum"...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

For all you armatures out there with less than 40 posts.  You can get that in one day. Your just not applying yourselves. Trust me I've done it several times. :mrgreen:


----------



## fish4me (Jun 19, 2008)

Especially if we keep a useless thread alive..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

thats the spirit.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

I better do something about it, then. I'm way behind.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Fantastic. So how are things?


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

How's this? It's working!! only twenty-something posts left to go!


----------



## dinsane (Jun 13, 2008)

Guess I better start posting too... :lol:


----------



## dinsane (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know that was my first post. I swear I've posted here before but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Weren't you on the old DWR site?

Welcome.


----------



## dinsane (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes, I was. Maybe that's what I was thinking of. I'm mostly on free form. Hey, now that's about 3 posts now.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So you're mostly a bass guy then? (See, I'm helping. :lol: )


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

dank80 said:


> How's this? It's working!! only twenty-something posts left to go!


Woohoo! I'm down to the high 'teens. This thread is really helping a lot.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

CBR said:


> Any chance of bypassing that? I wont report in a public forum.


Was this meant as a joke? Maybe I am misinterpreting, so correct me if I am wrong, I read this as saying that you want access to hear about everyone's secret spot, but that you will not ever post to share any information with anyone? If I understand correctly, I guess the policy is working just as intended.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> CBR said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of bypassing that? I wont report in a public forum.
> ...


It was a joke.
CBR has been around these parts for a long time.
He's a good guy and has a lot of good information to share.


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

Just a thought, want to generate some financial help. Create a "diamond member only" forum, accessable by diamond members. Not trying to make anyone made, just a thought.


----------

